# Topics > Toys >  Pleo, robotic companion pet, Innvo Labs, Hong Kong

## Airicist

pleoworld.com

Pleo on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Follow the leader
March 20, 2013




> Lizzy and Darcy haven't had much playtime together lately what with Lizzy's foot surgeries, so today with the sun shining on their backs they decided to have some fun chasing one another across the kitchen. Or, at least, chasing one another as fast as a Pleo knows how.
> 
> I think I'm going to call my gluing job on Lizzy's foot skin a success.

----------


## Airicist

Pleo, the robot dinosaure
September 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Pleo RB dinosaur newborn stage

Published on May 2, 2017




> My newest Pleo RB! There was a sale on Robotshop a little while back and I decided to add another Pleo to my robot family. The motors are very loud in the newborn/hatchling stages due to the slowness of the movements, but quiet down later on.

----------

